
Securedrop.org is now open source - vector_spaces
https://securedrop.org/news/were-making-securedrop-org-open-source/
======
rahuldottech
Title is sorta misleading/confusing.

Securdrop has always been open source (fun fact: Aaron Swatrz was an original
developer).

Now the code running behind the securdrop.org website is open source too.

